# Big Box Rant - Lowes Blows



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Sigh. 

I needed formica for laminating a couple of shop surfaces. It seems the local Home Depot only has two colors in stock and neither of them are appropriate for me so it was on to lowes. Their web site said they had 4' X 8' matte white. Perfect! Now, my past experiences with Lowes have been pretty bad - indifferent and unknowledgeable staff plus selection is worse than HD.

Anyway so I cruise down to the local Lowes with great expectations. As I was walking around looking for the right place to ask I must have passed a dozen employees all busily ignoring customers (yaking amongst themselves or walking with visible intent). Finally I stopped to ask one where would they would have formica/laminates for counter tops. He first acted shocked that some one would want such a thing. Then he said "we don't carry that in the store". To which I replied, "Your web site said you had it in stock". In a smug and patronizing tone he explained that when you get to check out it will tell you it isn't in stock. Feeling kind of stupid I went home and started calling laminate places. Prices were a lot higher and every thing was a special order (2-3 week lead time for matte white), sigh. Mail order places had better prices but shipping fees were actually higher than the laminate sheets.

Out of desperation, I went back to the Lowes web site, selected the formica sheet, dropped it into the cart and went to check out. More just to see if the guy was telling the truth. Oddly enough I did not get a message that it wasn't in stock so I completed the transaction. Got an email and a phone call an hour later that my order was ready to pick up. Went back to Lowes and picked up my sheet of formica. 

Now, I'm certainly happy that I was able get it today but I spent way too much time on this, all because of an ignorant and patronizing employee. Pretty much par for the course. Home Depot employees seem to fall all over themselves trying to help. Lowes employees seem to try to avoid actually helping you. In general neither set of employees are actually that helpful but at least the HD crew tries.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

My experience has been just the opposite. Depends on the locale I guess.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

PhilBa said:


> Sigh.
> 
> I needed formica for laminating a couple of shop surfaces. It seems the local Home Depot only has two colors in stock and neither of them are appropriate for me so it was on to lowes. Their web site said they had 4' X 8' matte white. Perfect! Now, my past experiences with Lowes have been pretty bad - indifferent and unknowledgeable staff plus selection is worse than HD.
> 
> ...


What you have to understand is it's a rare event for a professional anymore to make a countertop so the stores can't be expected to have a very good selection or have staff knowledgeable about it. Now most any lumber company will sell you any color laminate on the market but you have to special order it. Myself as a professional I could go directly to Wilsonart and buy laminate but I buy it through my local lumber company. Not only do I get the material cheaper that way it saves me a 50 mile one way trip to Wilsonart. I'm sure it would be the same with Lowes.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

If I go to Lowes I ask where the 2 x 4's are, not where I can find a Side Beading Molding plane. Just like if I go to Radio Shack I ask for batteries, not where I can find fully functional complex integrated quantum circuit.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Menards carrys a bunch.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Menards doesn't carry white....just stupid colors in stock that I wouldn't want for jigs and tables. 

Lowes (at least by me) carries white in 4x8 sheets.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

How much do you expect for $7.50 an hour?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have good and not so good experiences at both stores. But locally, HD doesn't carry the Formica. Lowes does and white is what I have bought twice in the last couple of years.

I have just enough left to cover my new work bench top if I get a chance to build it.

Just the other day, I went to HD to pick up some bolts and wing nuts...no wing nuts. Dang it. The rest of their inventory looked kinda shabby. I thought that was kinda unusual. So I stopped in at the local Ace Hardware just down the street, picked up the wing nuts I needed and went on my way.

The following day I was in Lowes. I purposely made a pass down the nut and bolt isle. UGH, should have gone there in the first place. That had a nice selection of just about anything I would have needed. Just my luck. I won't get started on their crooked 2x4's. The absolute worst I have ever seen.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't think its really fair to judge an entire chain based on one employee. Ive been to HD and Lowes recently, and ive been helped by saints and idiots at both.

Some people just suck, regardless of where they work. Odds are that next to the patronizing idiot there was a guy who knew what he was talking about but didnt hear you ask


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Alchymist said:


> My experience has been just the opposite. Depends on the locale I guess.




+1.


My local HD has the most twisted warped wood on the planet I think. I only go there if theres a sale war on tools between Lowes and them.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't have a local HD. The wood at lowes is better for making skies, and sleds.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Alchymist said:


> My experience has been just the opposite. Depends on the locale I guess.


Totally agree. Here I much prefer to deal with Lowes.

I am sure that it even depends upon which employee in which store you are talking to.

Generalizations are not good.

George


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Every Lumb yd. in my area carries white and off white formica or wilsonart, it's the 1 color you can count on being there. Most multi color and or pattern sheets are order only unless someone returned a purchase for which they were served a penalty restock charge.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I hear that the representative didnt really know what you were looking for... and its probably not a huge seller for them that he would encounter regularly... but it sounds like lowes is the only store that had exactly what you wanted in stock locally... 

I would say lowes rocked?


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

We don't have a Lowes were I'm at, but back home the service was abysmal. Hombre Depot is usually quite a bit better. Although recently I was buying a drill/driver/impact set, and HD said they had an online-only deal where you'd get a free sawzall. I figured I'd give the local yokels a chance, so I called and asked if they'd match the online deal. No, they said, without even asking what the deal was. So I ordered it online.

So I'm there yesterday, and lo and behold, same deal as online. Now instead of having my new power tools, they're on their way from Maryland. Which is on the other side of the country.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I like the big box stores...all of em'! Now, I am under no illusion that I am getting the best service or that some old lady doing a part time job is going to know everything about plumbing code or know the diference between a battery operated tool or a corded tool. But, for the most part, the selection is good and the prices are competative. Clearly they are driving the mom and pop out of business. In some cases that is a bad thing, in others, who cares? I am not sure the nostalgia about the mom and pop is rooted in reality. You can get some surly old timers in a mom and pop and their prices are always higher, in many cases significantly. I do frequent some mom and pops locally.

All of that said, if you knew, based on the web site that they had it in stock, make the guy find it. If he won't or don't know how, find someone that does.


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

I bought my counter top material at lowes. 

they even rolled it and wrapped it in plastic so I could get it home more easily. Once I found someone in the right department it was quite smooth.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

We have both HD and Lowe's and will soon be getting Menards. 

I prefer Lowe's as there are 5 locations locally that I am around versus 2 HD. I've become familiar with where everything is in Lowe's although a couple years ago they moved things around and that pissed me off for a while till I found everything again. 

I don't know where anything is in HD except the tool section. They do seem to have a better tool selection.

I have liked the Menards that I've been to in other states and once we have them I will probably check in every once in a while.

If you have a smart phone get the app for both Lowe's and HD. They have an in store finder. You look up what you want and it gives you the isle and shelf information as well as a floor plan and where the item is. Works awesome for those who don't know their way around.

Oh and the app will even tell you how many of the items are supposed to be there.


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

Have to say that I've had mixed experience with Home Despot and bLowes. At both there's usually just one guy - probably someone who retired from a Hardware Store and he actually knows what he's doing. You gotta find that guy - or know the place better than the employees (which isn't hard).

I find that bLowes tends to have a better variety of hardware and tools (especially woodworking tools) *when* they bother to have it in stock. The Despot is a bit more convenient, has a better paint department, and often has better prices on misc stuff that I need (screws, cleaners, etc.).

Both suck at selling any sort of dry wood (except the craft variety). bLowe's seems to be the only place I can get and 8ft 4x4 Fir beam for under $10. 

A Menards is supposed to be opening up in my area soon. I don't expect better service, but at least I'll be able to buy 3/4" beadboard, double-strength glass, and wood other than Oak/Poplar/Pine on a weekend without driving 30 miles...


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not judging Lowes on just one employee - this a typical experience at that store. Often wrong but never in doubt. As to low paid workers, why are the HD folks eager to help and the Lowes people not? When I go to HD, it seems like every employee either says hello or asks if they can help me. I'd be willing to bet the local HD management really drills this into the employees. I presume they both pay minimum wage.

I wasn't complaining that they didn't carry much of a selection of Formica, I was complaining that an ignorant employee caused me to waste the large part of a day. 

I readily believe that there are good and bad stores in each chain but the Lowes in North Seattle is one of the bad ones.

As for fasteners, I go to an Ace Hardware for those. The one in Maple Leaf (Roosevelt and 90th-ish) has a wonderful supply. I've never been skunked there. And, if I'm up for a road trip, there is a McClendons hardware about 15 miles away that has close to the best non-mail order selection of fasteners in the country.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

There all the same. Each day is different. One day they are all around,next day nothing. Electrical is totally different. Nothing:no:.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

My local Lowe's is top notch. The folks are all helpful, mostly knowledgeable, the store is well lit and clean. Lighting isn't as good at HD but the folks go out of their way to assist. HD has a better selection of saw blades but virtually no router bits and Lowe's is just the opposite. You can't find a 1/2" shank router bit at HD but they have Freud blades. Lowe's has Bosch and other 1/2" shank router bits but mediocre blades. Not that it matters because I usually order Freud router bits but when you're in a bind and need one now you have to know where to go.

I needed some 1/2" MDF and Lowe's doesn't carry it, had to go to HD. Lowe's has 3 times the fasteners HD has, so if I need nuts and bolts and stuff like that I go straight to Lowe's. 

And I have found in both stores that when I ask for something they don't seem to stock they're always curious what I'm doing, how it's going to work, and don't seem to mind the impromptu 'education' on what that particular fastener does, or tool is used for, etc. In all the years I've been shopping at both stores I have never encountered anyone who was reluctant to help or who acted indifferently to me being there to shop. Many of them want to know what my shop is like, what tools I have, and pull their phones out to show me what they're working on, kind of what it used to be like going to a real hardware store.


----------



## Hartlus (Dec 25, 2014)

Ace: Small, but has all the weird parts that the others don't. Not much lumber to speak of. I go there the most for regular shopping because it is closest.

Lowes: Big, has a lot of selection, but doesn't carry a lot of the things I need. They have a fantastic selection of warped lumber and sheet goods. They set all of their stuff on a few short I-beams with the ends hanging off and the middles bowed. If there was a flat sheet in the stack, you would have to dig under twelve sheets just to get to it.

Home Depot: Exactly the same as Lowes but orange. That and they carry the cordless Ryobi tools which totally rock.

Menard's: Bigger, has groceries for some reason, tortures you every 5 minutes with that brain-washing jingle, and puts the rest of them to shame when it comes to wood. They have a covered outdoor lumber yard that you can drive your truck into and racks and racks of lumber. The nice wood they have indoors is stored flat and they stay pretty flat. They also have more wood available for order. Out of the places listed, Menard's is the only one that I could order real Baltic Birch from.

I have my reasons for going to each store but if wood is on my list, I'm going to Menard's. And then probably to Ace for the weird things that they didn't have.

The wood they are destroying in the blue and orange stores is a tragedy. I don't know how they sell any of it. Is it the same everywhere? Do I need to take pictures?


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Your 1st mistake is thinking anyone at either of those places would have anyone with a knowledge base on what ever it is on the aisle they are stocking for that day. They're all drones ... pardon "associates" on thorazine or maybe lithium carbonate and many resent working there considering what they did before retiring or getting downsized or divorced. You want knowledge base then go to a lumber yd. Most also sell construction tools.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I like any store that has what I want. Don't care if it's blue or orange. 

The blue store has a much better selection of plumbing fittings.

The orange store has a better electrical dept.

When it comes to nuts bolts and screws. Blue beats orange hands down. 

Other wise they are both the same. Trying to be a hardware store and lumber yard at the same time and failing at both.

The other day a sales guy whispered over my shoulder and said he didn't ask me when I came in if I needed any help because he said I usually seem to know what I want and know where to find it. He's right, I like it when they just leave me alone. 

Al


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Hartlus said:


> Ace: Small, but has all the weird parts that the others don't. Not much lumber to speak of. I go there the most for regular shopping because it is closest.
> 
> Lowes: Big, has a lot of selection, but doesn't carry a lot of the things I need. They have a fantastic selection of warped lumber and sheet goods. They set all of their stuff on a few short I-beams with the ends hanging off and the middles bowed. If there was a flat sheet in the stack, you would have to dig under twelve sheets just to get to it.
> 
> ...



Pretty much what I would say .heh heh
Two of HD's Lowes and Menards nearby.
Menards gets probably 90% of my business with the rest getting the other 10%.
I miss the little independent hardware I went to for the last 25 yrs , it closed.
Lumberyards too......not many around like they used to be.
Menards saves the day most of the time ...probably why John Menard is the richest man in Wisconsin.
Edit: If I had to work for any of them Menards would be the the least desirable ...heard to many stories.
I've heard good about Hd and Lowes ..providing you go there with some knowledge ...not just a rookie.


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

HD near me stopped stocking laminates a few years ago. We now have a Lowes near us but I have never gone there and left in a good mood. They never have what I am looking for, or have less than what I want. I always go to HD if I want something specific. The good thing is, Lowes is on the way to HD, and there are 3 HDs to 2 Lowes. Al is right, HD better electrical, Lowes better plumbing. The only time I have been pissed at HD is when I ran out of door trim. I went back and they were out. I drove to 4 other stores between MD and DE. None of them had it in stock when the previous store said, yeah we have it at store # blah blah blah. I wasted 4 hours that day and was ready to kill someone.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> As for fasteners, I go to an Ace Hardware for those. The one in Maple Leaf (Roosevelt and 90th-ish) has a wonderful supply. I've never been skunked there.


I was wondering the cross street of that store. Whenever I'm at my moms house in Wedgwood I always go all the way to the Hombre Depot on Aurora.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 
> Anyway so I cruise down to the local Lowes with great expectations. As I was walking around looking for the right place to ask I must have passed a dozen employees all busily ignoring customers (yaking amongst themselves or walking with visible intent). .


Walk in with a few Dobermans by your side and they will pay more attention to you. I do it to them all the time... :yes:

(Would work walking in with a Lab as well...)


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Personally I don't like a store where the help is driving you nuts trying to help you. I know what I'm doing and it's distracting to have to deal with an employee. Often I'm there without a list and if I'm distracted end up not getting all I'm there for. Usually any large store I go into though whether it is Lowe's, Home Depot or Walmart the problem I have is I can't hardly get down the isles for employee's standing around yacking.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Personally I avoid the Associates in any of those stores. Much the same as Steve said above. Plus, most of the time if I tell them what I am looking for we spend more time looking for it together than if I was alone.

If I need to ask questions about something I go to the smaller lumber yards with an actual order desk, you remember the kind that has construction lumber stored outside and you can load it directly onto the truck and not onto a shopping wagon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

HD and Lowes seem to be pretty similar. I shop the HD nearby because the manager went out of his way to help me on more than one occasion. I gave up on any wood purchases at HD and Lowes long ago. It took forever to find enough usable lumber to make a load worth taking with you. The straw that broke the camels back was overhearing a group of HD employees bitching about customers "digging for the good stuff" while I was trying to find enough straight 2 x 6 x 10 to build a 10' x 25' wall. I left the load I was gathering and never went back. That was in 2006. I also found Brookside has dry treated wood, the HD stuff shoots water when you cut it.

I can get much higher quality sheet goods at Brookside, a local lumberyard, for just a bit more money. Brookside has a pretty good hardwood 4S4 selection and I trust them to cull any crappy pieces when pulling framing lumber. 

HD has a great app for your phone. If you can find it on the web site, it tells you exactly where to look by aisle and bin. It hard to figure out the bin system but aisles are well numbered.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

regesullivan said:


> HD and Lowes seem to be pretty similar. I shop the HD nearby because the manager went out of his way to help me on more than one occasion. I gave up on any wood purchases at HD and Lowes long ago. It took forever to find enough usable lumber to make a load worth taking with you. The straw that broke the camels back was overhearing a group of employees bitching about customers "digging for the good stuff". I left the load I was gathering and never went back. That was in 2006. I can get much higher quality sheet goods at Brookside, a local lumberyard for just a bit more money. Brookside has a pretty good hardwood 4S4 selection and I trust them to cull any crappy pieces when pulling framing lumber. HD has a great app for your phone. If you can find it on the web site, it tell you exactly where to look.


You're lucky to have a lumber supplier other than Lowes and HD .....
They ran all of ours out of business.... I use mostly oak for my 
projects, and much of the time I can't find enough good material
to bring home.... I blame their storage practices... Standing long
pieces vertical, and letting them bow.... A shame to see nice pieces
of oak ruined....

Sent to y'all offen' a iPad thing......


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

PhilBa said:


> I'm not judging Lowes on just one employee - this a typical experience at that store. Often wrong but never in doubt. As to low paid workers, why are the HD folks eager to help and the Lowes people not? When I go to HD, it seems like every employee either says hello or asks if they can help me. I'd be willing to bet the local HD management really drills this into the employees. I presume they both pay minimum wage.
> 
> I wasn't complaining that they didn't carry much of a selection of Formica, I was complaining that an ignorant employee caused me to waste the large part of a day.
> 
> I readily believe that there are good and bad stores in each chain but the Lowes in North Seattle is one of the bad ones.


This kind of thing should be brought to the attention of the upper management. Oftentimes they would never know about such dumb stuff unless somebody complains to them and if it happens often enough they might get a clue and put some pressure on the folks under them to do better.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Just out of curiosity: Has anyone EVER seen a straight 2x2 at Lowes? The ones I see are so twiested you could use them as screws LOL


----------



## kelsochris (Aug 15, 2013)

I bought a sheet of that this week and was disappointed with the quality. Last sheet I bought there was pretty durable. This sheet when I was loading it got a rip in it. No big deal I thought I only need 1/2 a sheet. The next day when I unloaded it in the wind it wasn't so pretty. I was lucky to have enough left for my router table. It seemed like it was very brittle compared to what I bought last round.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Formica is brittle....but most hard material is. I can say it's held up well so far in my radial arm saw, table saw extension and router table tops.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

@Gary Beasley, no I haven't talked to management. First, I have no desire to waste more time there but more importantly, I view the problem of ignorant and/or unhelpful employees as a management problem. This is a pervasive issue at the Lowes near me. I made the mistake of believing the guy. He spoke so authoritatively (and smugly). I should have known better and will not make that mistake again.

With regards to lumber and sheet goods. Neither big box chain has decent product. We in the Seattle area are lucky to have a number quality retailers - my favorite is Cross Cut but there are others as well. Pricey, though. I'm lucky to get out of there for less than a couple hundred bucks each time I go...

When it comes to tools, Rockler and Woodcraft have stores in the area. Rockler is nearby so I tend to buy from them. But for most tools, mail order is the way to go.


----------



## RMK Designs (Dec 29, 2011)

How about this rant. It drives me crazy when people go into a home improvement store with no clue what they want. I go in to the store to get something for a job and I have to wait while some poodle carrying couple asked the dimensions of a 2x4 at Lowes (see the article about the lawsuit against lowes for selling 2x4's that aren't 2"x4") or is not sure they want 2 feet of rope or 2-1/2 feet of rope. When I need my order pulled and loaded I wait because the forklift driver is loading tile in the trunk of a Cadillac. If you want great service by committed professionals shop at pro only stores. Otherwise plan to make a day out of it. P.S. Don't shop at Home Depot or Lowes on weekends it will drive you CRAZY!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

RMK Designs said:


> If you want great service by committed professionals shop at pro only stores.


Considering its a hobby forum your not going to find many here with pro accounts where they can get this kind of service. But even the pro only stores can be a bit of PITA. They aren't perfect either...


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*Lowes or HD*

I deal with Ace A lot . It' about 10 minutes from home. The closest HD is about 2 and 1/2 hours away. We several Lowes locally. I have a daughter that works at the closest Lowes So that gives me an advantage. Even when she's not working a lot of the employees know me as Sussy's dad. Anywhere you go there are good employees and bad ones. You have to ignore the bad ones and look for the good ones.gmcooter


----------



## Hartlus (Dec 25, 2014)

Same as Steve and Carvel. I had to delete a rant last night because it was getting out of hand. I rarely ever ask for help. I don't expect most associates to know anything more than where things are and chances are that I have a better idea than they do. There's usually one older dude there that does know a thing or two about this or that and that's who I would look for.

I was having a recurring issue with the wax ring of the basement toilet. It was a Sunday, so the old guy that could've helped me make a decision was not there. I'm feeling a little cavalier so against my better judgement, when a young associate and his trainee offered assistance, I asked if they had any experience with wax rings. They were so eager. They showed me to the wax rings as if I hadn't just come from that aisle. Oh man, the guy was just beaming. The trainee looked unsure of what to do. I kind of wished that I had some treats. So I ask again if they know anything about wax rings. The associate begins trying to glean information from the outside of the packages and starts feeding me terrible and wrong information. If he had spent 10 minutes reading those packages he could have at least sounded like he knew a thing or two. And then of course they wouldn't leave. It's like they wanted to be sure that I picked their guess. That part actually makes me mad. They need to go away so that I can politely reject all of their advice. I assume this kind of thing causes many shoppers to be pressured into making the wrong choice.

I know everyone at Ace by name. They are a nice balance of a mom n pop and commercial hardware store. The management sure as hell cares about what you think. Heck, for a year, the bottom of their receipts offered a $10 off $25 purchase coupon if you did their little online survey. It's only $5 off now but I'll still take it. I also get $5 off anything in the mail every once in a while. When I left an online complaint once, the store manager called me the next day, really cared about what I had to say, and fixed the problem. They know enough now to pretty much leave me alone unless it's just to chit chat or something. And sometimes that one cute girl at the register is the highlight of my day.

The faces at the other stores are mostly familiar. When I need help I look for one of those buttons to push. What do I need help with you ask? I need help to help themselves. If they are out of something the person on the floor just assumes that the system will order new stock. Apparently they are not familiar with the concepts of shoplifting, damaged goods, or just plain loss. I had to go to the service counter and make them check everything. I made them search the shelves, their storage, their inventory, and reorder status. I would have waited forever and missed my project deadline if I hadn't finally convinced them that they were out.

But they are what they are. Mostly shelf stockers. Some will also help load things or throw something on the panel saw for you. If they are smart, they will go find the person that knows a thing or two rather try to help you themselves. Some are good at their job and some aren't; usually directly proportional to maturity. 

Yeah, the stores make me mad. It overshadows all the good things about them.

Damn this rant. No more.


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

Funny. I went to Home Despot last night and needed 5lb of 1-1/4 drywall screws. Shelf was completely empty of exactly that variety. 

I spied some on the upper overstock shelves. I then spent 5-10 minutes walking around the aisles looking for an associate. None. None in lumber, none in tools, none in sheet goods, none in roofing supplies, none in plumbing, and none in windows. 

Eventually I spied one - an older lady, much shorter than me and there were four people waiting to speak to her. 

I gave up, went back to screws and used one of their "employee" only ladders and grabbed my screws off the upper shelf. 

It's feast and famine with them (usually it's famine). 

To the original point about the associate insisting that they don't carry something - I have that experience in many places. A couple years ago, a Radioshack employee insisted that they didn't have any 68-omh resistors. I went home, checked the website and confirmed that they had 5 in-stock. Went back to the store and found it myself in the drawers - no wonder they're going out of business.


----------



## Mattm1958 (Apr 22, 2020)

This is about the apparent attitude of Lowe's financial top brass toward their customers..

Went into a Lowes 4/20/20 in Connelsville, PA to buy some stuff to fix the cabin. Put in my credit card. My bank had not yet recognized my deposit, so about 35.00 of the 175.00 bill was covered and the were NOT SUFFICIENT FUNDS to cover the rest.

Took out another card, covered the bill. TEN SECONDS elapsed. Got charged 32.00 insufficient funds by LOWES. TEN SECONDS. NO HUMAN INTERVENTION. THATS $11,520 dollars per HOUR!! 

How can you justify taking 32.00 from the customer (which you obviously want to FLEECE) for ten seconds of NOT HUMAN WORK? Denton, the CFO, is getting a call tomorrow.

I'll pass on telling you how I and others patiently waited while their computers failed to work.


----------

